

Google Voice to take on Skype? - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2010/04/google-voice-to-take-on-skype.html

======
thedjpetersen
It would be certainly nice if Google did offer some sort of direct calling
program, instead of connecting two landlines. I was wondering as well how long
Google could offer such a service for free, does anyone know what sort of
costs go into a business like this?

